# Michigan 2017-2018 Waterfowl Digest-Available now!



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

HOT OFF THE PRESS! The digital version of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources 2017-2018 Waterfowl Digest! The print version should be showing up to offices and stores around August 1st!

http://www.michigan.gov/…/waterfowl_hunting_digest_530152_7…


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... lets see what's what...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not going to lie. I feel pretty damn proud about getting this iniative going and thankful to the ones who helped me get the contact info I needed to push the idea through. Ron Mason is a damn good guy and very accepting to ideas. Same can be said about Jeremiah of the flats and John of Harsens.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> I'm not going to lie. I feel pretty damn proud about getting this iniative going and thankful to the ones who helped me get the contact info I needed to push the idea through. Ron Mason is a damn good guy and very accepting to ideas. Same can be said about Jeremiah of the flats and John of Harsens.
> View attachment 260718


Can you tell us a little more about this? Will there be a draw for the Veterans/active military first and then a draw for everyone else or can only the Veterans and active military hunt those areas that day? I think it's a great cause and a nice way to honor their service, but I only have a couple days off during the season and this is one of them, so I am wondering if I need to change my vacation/call dates (I am not a veteran).


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

You could, instead of changing your plans, try to find a vet to go out with that day. Many need help and you could learn a little history at the same time.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> You could, instead of changing your plans, try to find a vet to go out with that day. Many need help and you could learn a little history at the same time.


Definitely, would love to! But in the case that doesn't happen my question still stands. Can non veteran groups still hunt the managed units (i.e. Is there going to be 2 draws or what?).


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't know, but I would assume that they will fill the draw IF there are not enough vets there.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

It says "veteran preference" not veteran only. I think they let adults draw leftovers after the youth preference days as well. 

I think it's a great idea. Nice work Michigan!

Also, I'm very annoyed to see that there is still no 7, 5, or 3 day nonresident option. 150 dollars is a lot for a license, but it's way too much if you are only gonna hunt one day. Does anyone know if there is a legitimate reason for this?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a big fan of the teal and youth overlap. We do a hosted youth hunt and it is great to see all the dad's going out sans guns to just focus on the kids, even though goose was open in the past we had a rule no adult guns. The youth weekend should be about the kids, this overlapping weekend is setting the wrong standard in my opinion.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

All these extra seasons suck.Opening day should be opening day for every one all this shooting for a month before makes opening day suck.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

duckbuster2 said:


> All these extra seasons suck.Opening day should be opening day for every one all this shooting for a month before makes opening day suck.


I can remember when opening day was a big deal.... not so much anymore... it starts Sept 1st and ends when you get burnt out....

I also can remember when shooting a goose was a big deal....

The only constant is change.... some for the better some not so much....


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just hate to hunt when its 80 out not any fun.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't go, I normally don't when it's hot. No one is required to hunt.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Dead Bird said:


> I can remember when opening day was a big deal.... not so much anymore... it starts Sept 1st and ends when you get burnt out....
> 
> I also can remember when shooting a goose was a big deal....
> 
> The only constant is change.... some for the better some not so much....


I remember when even SEEING a goose was a big deal!


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

jwinks said:


> Also, I'm very annoyed to see that there is still no 7, 5, or 3 day nonresident option. 150 dollars is a lot for a license, but it's way too much if you are only gonna hunt one day. Does anyone know if there is a legitimate reason for this?


I agree!!! 
Also, if we are wanting to grow the sport.... why don't they do a 24/48 hour license-like the fishing license?? I have friends that want to try duck hunting.... but they don't want to pay $50ish to hunt a day! Just my $.02!!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It would cost a resident, who normally buys a base license, $12 more to the state, if I am reading the fees correctly. Then there is the federal stamp, which everyone needs.

I also see a non-resident 7 day tag for $80. What am I missing?


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_14518_65243-305249--,00.html


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Don't go, I normally don't when it's hot. No one is required to hunt.


Really thanks.There should be no duck hunting in sept.in the south zone,oct.nov.and some of dec.is enough.Just my opinion


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I think I found what I was missing. All they really need to do for non-residents is allow them to buy the 7 day small game tag and add the $12 state waterfowl tag.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup. The state crapped down their leg as far as a 3-5-7 day option for non-residents.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

duckbuster2 said:


> Really thanks.There should be no duck hunting in sept.in the south zone,oct.nov.and some of dec.is enough.Just my opinion


Ummmmm why?


----------

